# Fraps nimmt nur Ton auf



## Neilbro (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mir gerade Fraps gesaugt und auch gleich mal ne wow Szene aufgenommen. Hat alles prima geklappt, nur als ich es mir ansehn wollte kam nur Ton kein Video. Hab schon alles probiert nur nix funzt richtig, bitte um eure Hilfe.

Mfg Bro


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2008)

VLC oder Media Player?


----------



## Neilbro (22. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze VLC


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2008)

Siehst Du. Das Problem ist nicht die Aufnahme, sondern die Wiedergabe.


----------



## Neilbro (22. Juli 2008)

Jo danke geht jetzt!


----------

